# Problema ao atualizar o gentoo pacote imagemagick - <SOLVED>

## mfdzerohour

Problema ao atualizar o sistema utilizando o emerge -uDav world

Sei que o problema está com o static-libs, tem como resolver sem remover está flag?

como é muito texto coloquei no pastebin segue o link http://pastebin.com/7DTDRMM3Last edited by mfdzerohour on Sun Mar 13, 2011 10:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## RoadRunner

 *mfdzerohour wrote:*   

> Problema ao atualizar o sistema utilizando o emerge -uDav world
> 
> Sei que o problema está com o static-libs, tem como resolver sem remover está flag?
> 
> como é muito texto coloquei no pastebin segue o link http://pastebin.com/7DTDRMM3

 

O  teu problema está aqui:

```

/bin/grep: /usr/lib/libjpeg.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libjpeg.la: No such file or directory

```

Experimenta emerge media-libs/jpeg-8b

----------

## mfdzerohour

Boa noite, como estou tendo muitos problemas com o sabayon, e não tenho nem 10% do mesmo quando compilo o gentoo do stage3 ou do stage1, vou fazer este procedimento instalar o gentoo, obrigado pela ajuda.

----------

